# Dream Tour: If you were given time off with all the gear / expenses paid for - where would you go?



## Shaun (24 Nov 2016)

Sat at my desk looking out at the dreary autumnal weather, I wondered where we might all go if we were given paid time off work for a few months and all your bikes, gear and expenses were covered?

I think I'd like to tour Thailand - it seems to have lots of natural beauty and areas where time has stood still and the old ways and traditions linger on.

How about you? All expenses paid and a few months to explore anywhere in the world - where would you go on tour?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## SWSteve (24 Nov 2016)

I would love to visit India, so maybe a trip cycling from north to south. I'm not sure if the future Mrs Steve would be too happy about all the cycling (if she chose to join me)


----------



## midliferider (24 Nov 2016)

I will join you. But would like to extend it beyond Thailand to all other neighboring countries.

Failing that, Central and South America. I have cycled in Central America and Cuba at this time of the year and it is just so wonderful. Will be happy to join if someone could have a word with my employer.


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I would love to visit India, so maybe a trip cycling from north to south. I'm not sure if the future Mrs Steve would be too happy about all the cycling (if she chose to join me)


She'll be fine with it and will happily come along for the ride - it's a dream tour - it's all good ...


----------



## SWSteve (24 Nov 2016)

Shaun said:


> She'll be fine with it and will happily come along for the ride - it's a dream tour - it's all good ...



I'm sure she would, the worry is that she'll end up being quicker than me!


----------



## midliferider (24 Nov 2016)

All good tours starts with a dream....
Without hijacking the thread, I once read an interesting book "Alentejo blues". Few months later, I toured the area.


----------



## cisamcgu (24 Nov 2016)

Jump on the tandem with Mrs Cisamcgu on the back, point the front wheel at Istanbul and start to pedal.

or, alternatively, jump on a nice new bike, start in New England somewhere and start to ride south west towards San Diego


----------



## rualexander (24 Nov 2016)

Ride through Scandinavia to Russia, take Trans Siberian Express to east coast, ferry (if there still is one) to Japan and tour round Japan for three months or so.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2016)

USA for me. A visit to all 52 States.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2016)

Ireland, all 34 Counties. With an extra coastal trip for fun.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Nov 2016)

Never really thought about such an undertaking but would probably start off playing it safe by kicking off in Greece and heading up through the Western Balkans then in to Italy for a good mooch around before crossing Southern France into Spain. If things were going well at this point I would like to cross into Africa to try my luck in Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia. If things were still working out ok then I would continue right down the East African coastal countries to South Africa and end with a couple of weeks relaxing in a single location before flying home.


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2016)

Northwest USA - San Francisco to Seattle, or something like that. I would combine the cycling with a tour of the breweries.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Nov 2016)

Vancouver to San Diego is a dream I have at present, hoping to put it into reality in the next few years. But that's only about six weeks and I don't like short holidays. 

For me, Australia would be the desired destination. I've cycled Sydney to Adelaide already, and would like to ride the coast roads where possible/manageable. Darwin to Perth to Adelaide is a long term dream, to be followed at some time from Darwin to Brisbane to Sydney.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

I would like to cycle from my drive, hop on the ferry, jump off in Calais and just keep heading south until I had circumnavigated the globe in an almost straight line.

Failing that do the rest of India I haven't already done.

Can we renegotiate on the words "few months"


----------



## iandg (24 Nov 2016)

Iceland and Morocco have always been on my to do list. If I had all the time I wanted I'd probably go for Gibraltar to Nordkapp


----------



## KneesUp (24 Nov 2016)

I think in the dream 'travelling' scenario I'd still have family, but I would like to take my kid on a cycling tour of Europe - so head up to Scotland, down to Liverpool, across to Ireland, round Ireland, cross to Holyhead, round Wales, across to Kent, sail to France, and then follow the coast anti-clockwise until time ran out. I'd be on my own after the first five miles, but you have to try


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> Northwest USA - San Francisco to Seattle, or something like that...





Dayvo said:


> Vancouver to San Diego is a dream I have at present...



Slightly more ambitious than me!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Nov 2016)

I'd visit every Whisky distillery in Scotland, you did say unlimited funds cos they would be needed.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Nov 2016)

smutchin said:


> Slightly more ambitious than me!



Very slightly. I fancy border to border (but not _into_ Mexico).


----------



## raleighnut (24 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> To pay for your liver transplant?


I've already made the down-payment.


----------



## reppans (24 Nov 2016)

New Zealand


----------



## stumpy66 (24 Nov 2016)

Harris, Outer Hebrides every time


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Nov 2016)

I'd like to cycle the coast roads all the way round New Zealand then through the middle


----------



## Dayvo (24 Nov 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> I'd like to cycle the coast roads all the way round New Zealand then through the middle



You'll have to swim that bit!


----------



## iandg (24 Nov 2016)

stumpy66 said:


> Harris, Outer Hebrides every time



Lived in Stornoway for 18 years and still haven't done a Barra to the Butt 

About 10 years ago I had a long weekend free and thought I'd 'bag' Cape Wrath. Off the morning ferry at Ullapool and slogged through wind and rain to Durness only to find the road was closed 'cause the MOD/NATO were bombing the **** out of the place. So headed down to Carbisdale Castle the next day and back to Ullapool and the ferry home the day after.

Still haven't been back to try again


----------



## albal (24 Nov 2016)

Vladivostock - Porto


----------



## Simon_m (24 Nov 2016)

Gosh, that is so tough! I kinda did that 4yrs ago and did the TransAm, but hypothetically it is such a hard question to answer because of the different cycling environments. Around the world and with all the nice safe countries would be good, but I guess everyone would say that. Perhaps the Northern Tier across America this time, or maybe around Yellowstone again or down south to Yosemite would be amazing. Perhaps doing the whole Tour de France at a slow rate and shorter days over a longer period (did France C2C this year during Le Tour, amazing.).
Dunno. What is your ideal trip?


----------



## Donger (24 Nov 2016)

A grand tour of the Alps. France, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Austria, Germany, Italy, Slovenia. Maximising the downhill stuff by throwing in the occasional train ride, but including a few iconic climbs. I'd have most of my kit sent on ahead of me each day.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Nov 2016)

Probably France, from the North to the South on a tandem with Mrs B at the rear, (provided I could break her arse in as it were )..
a) She loves France, so I would be starting with brownie points.
b) I know I'd be doing most of the work, but on separate bikes she is a lot slower than me.
c) It would do her good not to be convenient for our offspring.


----------



## mickle (24 Nov 2016)

. Malawi


----------



## Dayvo (24 Nov 2016)

This to me is the spirit of cycle touring: the freedom to go where and when you like, and keeping it simple and basic.

It's been shown here several times before but it inspires and motivates me everytime. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKfNKNxntY0



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dahGaL6ehjc


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Nov 2016)

Les Diagonales, at a leisurely pace.


----------



## snorri (24 Nov 2016)

wicker man said:


> Iceland and Morocco have always been on my to do list. If I had all the time I wanted I'd probably go for Gibraltar to Nordkapp


I've done Iceland, but Gib to Nordkapp sounds good. 
As this is a dream tour I would want to seek assurance that Gib weather would remain with me all the way to Nordkapp.


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2016)

snorri said:


> As this is a dream tour I would want to seek assurance that Gib weather would remain with me all the way to Nordkapp.


Granted ...


----------



## snorri (24 Nov 2016)

wicker man said:


> So headed down to Carbisdale Castle the next day and back to Ullapool and the ferry home the day after.
> Still haven't been back to try again


It won't be worth trying to go via Carbisdale Castle again.................... unless you plan to buy the place.


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Nov 2016)

All expenses paid?

Mars please.

Do I get a return ticket


Ah no wait I see you said "in the world"


----------



## JtB (24 Nov 2016)

Even if all expenses were paid I would still choose somewhere in Europe since we are lucky enough to have such diverse cultures and landscapes right on our doorstep.

My first dream tour would be along "El Camino" from the French border to Santiago de Compostela. But since all expenses are paid, then I wouldn't be staying in any infested hostels, instead I'd be staying at nice rustic hotels in nice rustic villages along the way where there's great food and wine. And since this is a dream tour, then there wouldn't be any schedule whatsoever, so if I found a village where the food and wine were particularly good then I'd stay there a whlle before moving on.


----------



## iandg (24 Nov 2016)

snorri said:


> I've done Iceland, but Gib to Nordkapp sounds good.
> As this is a dream tour I would want to seek assurance that Gib weather would remain with me all the way to Nordkapp.



Give it a few more years of global warming


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Nov 2016)

I'm not sure. Maybe start in Vienna, through Austria to the Bodensee, then drop down through the Alps to the Med, right up through France and northern Europe into Scandinavia and get as far North as possible. Then (since this is all imaginary) nip over to Scotland, ride across to the Hebrides and get a flight from Barra back home.


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2016)

I'd start here, bimble west and south to visit the various relatives, then head southeast to the bike shuttle, head east, visit some places in Belgium, see a bit more of the Netherlands, cross into Germany and visit Emmerich, up to Copenhagen, around the coast to Rugen, then south via Berlin, Dresden, Bayreuth, Nuremberg, Munich, St Johann, and not sure where on the way to Rome, then across southern France to Perpignan, into Catalonia, along the coast and all the way round the peninsula before heading for Paris, then the avenue verte to London, then home. Then start thinking about the next trip 

In reality, I'll just keep grabbing bits of a week or less.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Nov 2016)

Being realistic, I'd like to start at Calais, head up along the coast through Belgium, into the Netherlands and then get the ferry back from the Hook and ride home from Harwich. I might try and do that next summer. A week should do it easily.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Nov 2016)

One that has crossed my mind (as well as the exotic round the world) is a snaking route through Great Britain taking in every county along the way in a 

West- east
East-west
Etc....

Zig zag starting from Cornwall.


----------



## robjh (24 Nov 2016)

Chile, north to south, maybe nipping across the Andes to Argentina.

Western China, maybe starting in Inner Mongolia, tracing the remoter parts of the Great Wall, then through the Tibetan borderlands down to Sichuan, perhaps finishing in Yunnan and lastly a few days in Hong Kong. Or other variants of this route, into Xinjiang or Tibet proper, or maybe get to Kashgar.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2016)

more serious answer.

I would love to tour the UK, like every bit of it. I suspect I'd like to take a coast route around it and then somehow zig zag across, or into the inland parts.

And of course if time and money were no issue I would like to visit every country and state of the world. I'd be happy camping when camping was fun but would do most of it (for that read nearly all of it) on a luxury ticket. carrying nothing but a banana and a drink, stopping for lunches, teas and evening sleep overs in glorious or quirky hotels along the route.I'd want to take my time...like a lifetime, soaking up each local culture, learning about each way of life and opening my mind to all of the boundaries that I have most likely set up in my mind.

Perhaps the Americans really are not that bad after all. it would be awesome finding out, state by state.

that would be a good trip.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I would like to cycle from my drive, hop on the ferry, jump off in Calais and just keep heading south until I had circumnavigated the globe in an almost straight line.
> 
> Failing that do the rest of India I haven't already done.
> 
> Can we renegotiate on the words "few months"


I'm coming with you.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Can we make it a threesome?


Absolutely


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Nov 2016)

Can I come too? Although I might just get to NZ and stay there.


----------



## Brains (26 Nov 2016)

A circular tour of Europe would be a good start.
Northern France to Germany, down to Istanbul, and then home via Greece Italy and Spain
I think with a bit of planning you may be able to get in (nearly) every European country


----------



## RobinS (26 Nov 2016)

Anchorage, Alaska to Ushuaia, Argentina. Might take some time.
European tours can't be a "Dream Tour" as we are doing Spain, France ,Italy, Slovenia, Austria, Switzerland, Germany, Netherlands next year anyway.


----------



## MarkF (26 Nov 2016)

I don't have a dream destination/tour but I'd love to be able to afford (with both time & money) to set off & just keep pedalling.


----------



## Ben Reeve (26 Nov 2016)

I'd definitely want to spend a year just ambling around the UK getting to know it really well.

Then a couple moving across Europe.

A few in America

Oh dear this is a rabbit hole!


----------



## jags (27 Nov 2016)

Well you can sort out the weather issue with the right cloths, but Scumbags that's another story altogether


----------



## jags (27 Nov 2016)

Ireland for me plan a nice route around the shannon maybe.must ask classic33 for good routes .


----------



## Slick (27 Nov 2016)

User46386 said:


> The U.K is very beautiful and unspoilt in places like the Hebrides, the only things that spoil it here are bad weather and scumbags.


I assume you have some experience of our Islands? I also assume you mean the Outer? Try further South, a better class on the inner.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Nov 2016)

A summer trip through the countries in Europe that used to be in the Soviet bloc. Some of the countryside is breathtakingly beautiful and unspoiled. I won't need large panniers. Somebody else will be picking up the credit card bill.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Nov 2016)

Alps. All of them.


----------



## dim (28 Nov 2016)

If I could choose, and turn back time, I'd tour sections of South Africa (I lived there for most of my life) ...

I'd tour through places like Knysna/garden route:










Eastern Transvaal (that was the old name, I'm not sure of the new name now, as many/most town names were renamed after I left):





etc

I had a decent bike when I lived there (A Peugeot PX10, but I never explored with it (I did however tour to most places on a scrambler/trail motorbike... an amazing country with huge geographical diversity ... tropical rainforests in parts, and deserts in other parts).

I would not want to do this today though, as the roads have deteriorated , and it's not safe anymore

if I had to choose somewhere today, I'd choose Canada during the summer .... I've never ever been there, but have read posts on other forums from people who live there and I have seen photos ... looks like an amazing place to tour/cycle:





and saying that, I've only recently started cycling in areas close to me, that I had never been to before .... some really nice villages and scenery south of Cambridge


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Nov 2016)

Estonia


----------



## robjh (28 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> A summer trip through the countries in Europe that used to be in the Soviet bloc. Some of the countryside is breathtakingly beautiful and unspoiled. I won't need large panniers. Somebody else will be picking up the credit card bill.


Make sure you include Romania in your trip. It has some wonderful scenery and is a fascinating place, but the main trunk roads are best avoided on a bike! I will definitely be going back there again sometime.


----------



## robjh (28 Nov 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Estonia


It has the arguable advantages of flatness and relative smallness, but I am sure there is something else drawing you there. May I ask what makes it a dream tour destination for you?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Nov 2016)

robjh said:


> It has the arguable advantages of flatness and relative smallness, but I am sure there is something else drawing you there. May I ask what makes it a dream tour destination for you?


Well, I'd have to get there for a start, either on a Northerly route via Sweden & Finland (probs get a ferry from Stockholm to Turku, rather than going right round the Gulf of Finland) or a Southerly route via Germany & Poland, which would be interesting.

I have a great interest in the Finnish language, and Estonian is a very similar language, so without the constraints of money and time it would give me time to learn a bit of Estonian.

I've only been there once, on a day trip from Helsinki to Tallinn, and it sparked an interest, but I've never followed it up. So as @Shaun has kindly agreed to cover all my expenses it's too good an opportunity to miss!

And the small flat country would be ideal for my wife to join me for some less arduous rides.


----------



## iandg (28 Nov 2016)

User46386 said:


> The U.K is very beautiful and unspoilt in places like the Hebrides, the only things that spoil it here are bad weather and scumbags.



I resemble that remark.........


----------



## iandg (28 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> I assume you have some experience of our Islands? I also assume you mean the Outer? Try further South, a better class on the inner.



..........and that one too


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2016)

Lands' End to John O'Groats. As I don't care at all for flying, this may be difficult, and once I'm there, you're stuck with me.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Nov 2016)

Bottom of Africa up through the middle East, winding across Russia and Siberia, Pedalo across the Baring Strait to Alaska, down the American continent, big pedalo onto Antarctica (may need the Marathon Winters on for this bit) a quick pootle with the penguins across there, more pedalo to Tasmania, visit friends for a wash and brush up, a detour to New Zealand, back to Australia, up the various Island groups above Australia, more pedalo for a quick poodle around Japan. Back to Europe through China, far east and Asia. Up through Europe to the top of Norway, Greenland via Svalbard and finish off with the best Northern Lights show the planet has ever put on before a quick reinvigorating dip in some hot Icelandic springs and home in time for tea.


----------



## Ticktockmy (28 Nov 2016)

South East Asia for me, having ridden there many times before, so much to see, as long as you can stand the heat.


----------



## Slick (28 Nov 2016)

wicker man said:


> ..........and that one too


Where exactly?

I noticed on one of your posts you mentioned a failed attempt to get to the Butt Of Lewis, then a few days later my brother suggested the same run for us next year, Barra to the Butt Of Lewis. If an Islander couldn't make it, a land loving mainlanders is surely going to struggle.


----------



## Aravis (28 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> Ireland, all 34 Counties. With an extra coastal trip for fun.


In an idle moment a few weeks ago I started plotting a route that does just this. I was trying to find the shortest route possible, which isn't what you'd actually want to do, but it's an OK starting point for a plan.

Whenever end-to-end is mentioned the country that comes to mind is Chile, finishing in Patagonia. I know next to nothing the place it so I don't know how practical it would be, but it definitely has my vote.


----------



## iandg (28 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> Where exactly?
> 
> I noticed on one of your posts you mentioned a failed attempt to get to the Butt Of Lewis, then a few days later my brother suggested the same run for us next year, Barra to the Butt Of Lewis. If an Islander couldn't make it, a land loving mainlanders is surely going to struggle.


Not failed, I just haven't done it. I've done a GPS DIY SR series on Lewis/Harris, but in 18 years of living in Stornoway I still haven't cycled in the UIsts - embarassing really


----------



## Trickedem (28 Nov 2016)

I really fancy riding across America (The continent rather than the country). So flipping back and forth between Canada and the USA. I think East to West would be best. I was quite inspired by @redfalo and his epic ride across the USA with his Dad, however I am not sure that I would want to spend that long with any of my children.
I'm toying with the idea of actually doing this for my 60th in 2020.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2016)

Trickedem said:


> I really fancy riding across America (The continent rather than the country). So flipping back and forth between Canada and the USA. I think East to West would be best. I was quite inspired by @redfalo and his epic ride across the USA with his Dad, however I am not sure that I would want to spend that long with any of my children.
> I'm toying with the idea of actually doing this for my 60th in 2020.


Usually done the other way round, due to prevailing winds and weather fronts.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4577609, member: 21629"]Russia and some former Soviet Union republics. Because I speak Russian  and because I want so.[/QUOTE]
But you speak damn good English so could go anywhere in the world.

In fact you pick up languages so well the world really is your oyster.


----------



## StuAff (29 Nov 2016)

I'd do a fairly short and fairly quick tour. From home, to the handily located ferry port and hence to Caen on the Litespeed. From there, down to Provence, where I would hire something light with disc brakes (thinking Cervelo C5 or Focus Izalco Disc, I'm sure the local bike shops would have something suitable) for an ascent of Ventoux. From there, back on the Litespeed, I would progress to Brno in the Czech Republic and to my third bike (sort of), a WAW velomobile, to be picked up from the makers and then ridden home. Thinking full carbon, Rohloff hub, triple crank. Fast, light (for the type of vehicle) and eminently suitable for touring (and tearing the legs off chain-gangs...). Litespeed gets sent home at this point, and average speed should pick up....West to the jewel that is Prague, then north to Berlin before making my way back to Le Havre via Brussels and Saint-Saens. Only 2500 miles or so...


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Nov 2016)

@StuAff ... interesting ... I hadn't really appreciated that @Shaun  was also offering to buy bikes for us too in the "all gear and expenses". I may have to have a think. I'm tempted to go by Brompton, so I'm sure I could cook up a very expensive spec for him to buy.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Dec 2016)

User46386 said:


> The U.K is very beautiful and unspoilt in places like the Hebrides, the only things that spoil it here are bad weather and scumbags.


scumbags (and nice folk) are everywhere.


----------



## Polocini (6 Dec 2016)

Not quite the dream tour as it wasn't on the magical 'expenses paid' of this thread but in the last week we jumped in the van and did Sunday - Flanders, Mon - Roubaix, Tues - Driving, Weds/Thurs - Ventoux, Fri - Driving, Sat - Amstel, Sun/Mon - Flanders then overnight ferry home Monday night. 

A mixture of work and dream riding. 

AL


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (6 Dec 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> more serious answer.
> 
> I would love to tour the UK, like every bit of it. I suspect I'd like to take a coast route around it and then somehow zig zag across, or into the inland parts.



That is my dream tour.

One day.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Dec 2016)

Talking of zig zags, one day I'd like to do a LEJOG via all the five capital cities of Great Britain and Ireland. 

LE to London, Cardiff, Dublin, Belfast, Edinburgh, JoG.


----------



## Firestorm (6 Dec 2016)

New Zealand
Cross the South Island and back via Arthur's and Lewis pass, Christchurch to Acaroa, plus the North Island.
Spent 3 weeks there 12 years ago with a motor home and hired a motorbike, Fancy a couple of months with a motor home and bikes !


----------



## clid61 (14 Dec 2016)

Morocco again and again and again .........


----------



## Salad Dodger (21 Dec 2016)

Home to Dover, then ferry to Calais, then anti-clockwise around the coast of France down to the South, and work my way back via the canal towpaths or avenues verts. If I could manage to take in a visit to Le Mans on the way back (not necessarily during the racing, but I would just like to see some of the places I have read about or seen on TV), then that would be nice.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (1 Jan 2017)

Get off the boat and just ride East until I fall into the South China Sea. Including the Karakoram highway. Then decide where next..


----------



## tomshooter (3 Jan 2017)

It has to be the length of Patagonia via Ruta 40...


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jan 2017)

tomshooter said:


> It has to be the length of Patagonia via Ruta 40...


When I was riding in Patagonia (the Carretera Austral in southern Chile) I met several who had cycled on ruta 40. They all said it was ghastly experience. Terrible wind, poor road surface, long way between hamlets, little water. I turned round where the road ended in Chile and headed back north. Chile was great, lovely people. Ghastly road surface though.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jan 2017)

Touring Provence and the Ardèche for me. No language problems, excellent food, beautiful scenery , nice weather and good accommodation. When can I start?


----------

